# [FlexLM] Dudas con Licencia

## koyo

Saludos a todos.

Estoy tratando de montar un servidor de licencias utilizando mi equipo Gentoo. Ya he realizado esta tarea para Matlab 2011 (con exito) y ahora estoy tratando de hacerlo para COMSOL 4.1, este ultimo me arroja este error:

```
16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Server started on xxx.xxx.edu.co for: SERIAL

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) SERIAL              CADIMPORT       COMSOL

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) HT          MATLIB          MEMS

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) OPTLAB              LLMATLAB        CHEM

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) CFD         COMSOLGUI       CLIENTSERVER

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) CLUSTERNODE CADREADER       REACTION

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Wrong hostid on SERVER line for license file:

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL)     /etc/flexlm/icenses/License.dat

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) SERVER line says 001ec95dc585, hostid is (Can't get hostid of type 2 [])

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Invalid hostid on SERVER line

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CADIMPORT(11AA4CBEA908)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CADREADER(2C603B8ED212)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CFD(6F26968E5E6C)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CHEM(9E0DCE4C3D34)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CLIENTSERVER(BD778FA6D002)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature CLUSTERNODE(D81474004152)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature COMSOL(79E17680FDA4)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature COMSOLGUI(055E130A379C)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature HT(220AAEDC987A)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature LLMATLAB(A395B60A3B08)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature MATLIB(64A257A4B5B4)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature MEMS(D71647EC81EE)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature OPTLAB(134D1AFA5A2A)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 1 license from feature REACTION(91BE06669AC4)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 0 license from feature SERIAL(399F7F9C41C8)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) Disabling 0 license from feature SERIAL(5B25C97C0B40)

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) EXTERNAL FILTERS are OFF

16:30:27 (lmgrd) LMCOMSOL using TCP-port 40920

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) No valid hostids, exiting

16:30:27 (LMCOMSOL) EXITING DUE TO SIGNAL 34 Exit reason 2

16:30:27 (lmgrd) Please correct problem and restart daemons
```

Tal parece que el FlexLM no logra leer el nombre de la maquina, he verificado (hostname, ifconfig) y todo parece estar bien.

Nunca antes me había salido este error, alguien me puede ayudar a solucionarlo?

----------

